# Buckeye conditions



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just talked to my brother. He said there was ice on Buckeye the last 2 days and he'll check to see how much tonight. He said there was at least 2-3 inches last night and this morning. He'll update me through the week so stay tuned. If the ice is good I'll be out there Saturday for sure. I'll post tonight and the next two days.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds good! If there is good ice, all my other plans will be put on hold


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

come on dale if I going to get up in wee am you need to post soon.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bruse, My brother just called and he said it look good. He will stop tomorrow night on his way home and check. No one was out tonight but he said there aren't many during the week anyway. I WILL post tomorrow for sure.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

In Northern Indiana/Southern Michigan I saw shanties on the ice too bad I didn't bring the gear along. Looks like I'll have to wait till the weekend!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Dale - Keep the updates coming. I thought we would not get another chance. I will come out Saturday morning as well if we can fish. Maybe have better luck than last time.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

i am assuming you guys are fishing for saugeyes on buckeye lake? how do you guys fish for them and whats a good starting point? i will be in that area this weekend and wouldn't mind finding a way to feed my walleye addiction. feel free to pm me if you want to keep it off the board thanks!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Minnows under tipups, jiggin spoons tipped with a minnow head or two, jigging rapalas, minnow close to the bottom under a bobber. Fairfield beach area is popular.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

just looked at the lake today at the marina around 2:30. there was a few feet of open water around the rocks and the snow on the ice was real dark. Im guessing thats from getting rained on. Ive seen alot of ice in my day and I have to say that its going to be very dicey at best for this weekend at buckeye. I didn't physically check it but there was enough open junk ice around the banks to know I didn't like what I saw. This is purely a guess but it looked like you could expect at this point at the most 1.5-2 inches of good ice and one inch of white refrozen ice, with about 1-2 inches of refrozen slush on top. It just had the looks of a lake that froze when the water was still too warm. not a sign of anyone setting foot on the ice at all.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Joshy
you are right on. At Fairfield beach at the point there is about 3 inches of ice. My Brother will be test drilling Friday afternoon. I'll post what he finds. The slush and snow isn't as bad there as it is different places on the lake. A little ify at the edge but it may be OK by Saturday if the weather stay cold enough. WE shall see.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just talked to my Brother. he's still on the ice ( 10:00 PM) The eyes are hitting in about 5-8 feet of water on minnows. They have 3 1/2 inches of good ice. I'd say there will be 4 by morning. Several guys were out tonight and there is still 3 huts there now. Most of the fish are about 100 yards past the point. Look for the crowd. He said the guys he talked to will be back tomorrow. I should be out there about 10:30 or so. May be out Sunday if the cold continues. 
Anyone wanting to get back out should make the trip. Looks like they are hungry and who iknows how many more days we will have. 
Good luck if you get out, and becareful.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm heading up to Buckeye this afternoon.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishing early was great. There were fish caught all day though. I left about 6:00. The last few hours were slow. We had 3 1/2 to 4 inches of ice that was getting slushy as the day went on. If we get the rain tonight I'd say we are done for a while. I have some pictures that I will post in a while. 
Nice day to be out on the ice for sure. Most of us just sat outside and enjoyed the friendship. Lots of laughs and fun was had by all.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are a few pictures as I promised. The last one is the sun set we had today. What a way to end a great day spent with a great bunch of guys.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dale - Thanks for the help.... 

I would of came over to say hey, but I had no clue where you were.  So I just stayed outside the bite area most of the day... 

I had NO clue Tip-Ups were so good to use.... It was fun watching you guys catch the fish all day while dad and I stood over there cussing trying to figure out why we weren't catching anything... We just said we weren't holding our mouth right...

We ended up with 5 eyes for the day... 3 were dinks... And I snagged 2. No clue how you can snag eyes while ice fishing with a bobber....

Biggest Eye went 16-17" around 3 lbs.

Pics will follow here soon.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You should have come over. There's never strangers on the ice. Glad to see you did catch some anyway. I did see several NICE eyes caught even though I was not one that did the catching It was a nice day to be out. I'll bet tomorrow there will be open water though. There was one crack that was getting bigger when I left the ice about 6:00 or so.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Our nice Eye










Sunset - Awesome










And probably one of the best pictures i've taken...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

One more picture that shows the OGF flag flying high! 










One more view of the Sunset on Buckeye.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Perchy Nice saugeye. Congrats on personal best. Great pictures guys!! Looked like fun day out on ice!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

excellent pictures guys.


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks to dale and his brother for all the help as I am new to ice fishing and
to the OGF.Myself and my sons and father had a Great day on buckeye sat.
We only caught 1 nice eye about 15-16" and a spike, but being out there
with all the nice guys and all the help was enough to make it a great day.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

welcome to the site.


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

we were east of you guys about a half mile in front of condo on shell beach had a steady bite on saugeye most of the day a lot of small fish but still a good day on the thin ice 3'' to31/2'' . best depth for us was 6 to 7 feet large creek chubs are the ticket 4'' to6'' saw some other guys doing better than us along harbour hills 2 guys limited by noon all 15 to 18


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Dale, good to see you still hitting the ice..told you it was addictive. We are hitting Presque this week, but with eye action like that i'd stay right there.

Perchy, looks like you are getting the hang of it. Good job on the eyes.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hardwaterfan, love your avatar, thats about the only reason I want to see spring coming, that and the crappie fishing.


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info lumpyman. There were some guys beside us using chubs
they did pretty good aswell. I'm slowly learning with everybody's help. Now I
just want the ice to stay around a few more week. But there's always next
year.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and a buddy caught every one of our fish (saugeye & crappie) on tip-ups. I missed two fish on the jigging Rapala and very few lookers. Things got awfully slow after noon or so so we went out for lunch. On the way back on the ice around 4 pm my buddy went through the ice so we called it a day. I watched you guys from his deck and thought about coming over but I had fresh fillets to eat...Maybe we'll get enough cold for another "bonus day"??


----------



## Hillbilly Bob (Apr 9, 2004)

Hay Guys keep us updated me and Gator hopeing to hit this weekend oops and Feetdown can't for get about him or he will cry like a little baby HAHA!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We "Should" have good ice if the temps stay low. Yesterday there was still water by the shore. This morning the water was froze but it will take a few more days to make it safe. I'll update here as soon as I get my reports. lots of snow on the ice so we'll have to see how that effects the ice conditions.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

:F From what the weather man is saying about the temp. we should have ice good enough to fish this weekend, everything is still loaded and ready to roll , almost like last year , Hope to see you on the ice. :F 
GOOD FISHING GUYS


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dale, keep us updated... That is for sure....

I have next Friday-Monday off... Hopefully if we get enough ice to fish again this year... It will hold off till then... I'm hoping... I'm not ready for it to go away.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Hardwaterfan, love your avatar, thats about the only reason I want to see spring coming, that and the crappie fishing.


thanks chopiq, that was one of my nicer finds from last year, good luck to you in the spring! always something to look forward to....


----------



## hawgdawg133 (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone have the skinny on what the current conditions are? I was thinking about heading out Friday.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I will have an update for you tomorrow. The ice is getting better as the tremperture has been around 12-15 degrees there. No wind has helped also.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Wind out of the East and snowing like a Beast...should be good fishn tomorrow out there, if it's safe ice!


----------

